# Flash Pattern



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I really didn't have time to play with the flash patterns, but this is the one out of ten that I choose to start out with.

My question is, do you guys think it's too annoying.

First Vid is just the LED flashers with the pattern I choose.

Second is also with my hideaway strobes, which has no pattern control.

I also plan on not running the hideaway strobes as much with the new, upper facing LED flashers. The thing I don't like about the strobes is the flashback off the plow.

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=watch#p/u/2/IK6dEtPDR2k

http://www.youtube.com/user/whitegardens?feature=watch#p/u/1/RpXZE7udBBs

...


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Neither are annoying. I like the second vid. Especially for plowing lots. Do you have the hideaways in the rear?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

7_below;1370485 said:


> Neither are annoying. I like the second vid. Especially for plowing lots. Do you have the hideaways in the rear?


Originally I did in 6" amber lenses that were in rear facing light boxes. I started having electrical problems and suspected a bad controller, I opted to replace them with Maxximum grommet mount LEDS. They are 1st generation, and I don't like the out-put as much as the STAR that I just put on. But they work for now, and if I want to put the STAR version in someday I will.










...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I think it looks fine. If someone in front of you doesnt get the picture, they deserve to be run over.



But where's the commentary by Nick White in the vids?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Aren't lights supposed to be annoying? Haha that's what grabs attention. Looks good


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

White Gardens;1370530 said:


> Originally I did in 6" amber lenses that were in rear facing light boxes. I started having electrical problems and suspected a bad controller, I opted to replace them with Maxximum grommet mount LEDS. They are 1st generation, and I don't like the out-put as much as the STAR that I just put on. But they work for now, and if I want to put the STAR version in someday I will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh very nice.. I think you're good to go. I'd roll with it. Looks good. 
Now we just need some snow


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks nice brotha


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

They look great, not annoying at all. I'd get the hell out of your way if I saw those coming at me... then again, I'd get the hell out of the way even if the strobes weren't on. 

Thumbs Up



.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I still think that mirror-mount strobes would be sweet since you have the big West-Coast style mirrors.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1371208 said:


> I still think that mirror-mount strobes would be sweet since you have the big West-Coast style mirrors.


Holy flashback into the truck Batman!

That was my biggest concern. I didn't want a massive headache.

....


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

White Gardens;1371315 said:


> Holy flashback into the truck Batman!
> 
> That was my biggest concern. I didn't want a massive headache.
> 
> ....


Not at all if they're on the top rail.

Had them mounted on one of our old Heavy Wreckers I drove back in college. You hardly knew they were there, and provided that extra bit of light up front. (Like our wreckers needed much more light....)


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1371469 said:


> Not at all if they're on the top rail.
> 
> Had them mounted on one of our old Heavy Wreckers I drove back in college. You hardly knew they were there, and provided that extra bit of light up front. (Like our wreckers needed much more light....)


Man, you make a good argument.

Ultimately I hate anything hanging off my truck. Those lights you posted just don't do it for me. I'm just all about clean lines and the 360* beacons make me cringe.

Sometimes I go through brushy areas and around trees and my biggest concern is I don't want to go any higher at all. That and I'm afraid I'd rip them off somehow.

If I mounted them to the top of my light brackets (which I hate already), I feel they would just sticking out there like those nasty ornaments you see hanging freely from the rear hitches of "manly" trucks. (You know what I'm talking about :laughing

....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

:laughing: Those giant beacons, some truck nutz, and a cb w/ 20ft tall whip antennas....I love it. DEFINITELY post some pics of that!...You'll be 1 bad mother trucker Nick! :laughing:


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

snocrete;1370532 said:


> I think it looks fine. If someone in front of you doesnt get the picture, they deserve to be run over.
> 
> *That's Right!*
> 
> But where's the commentary by Nick White in the vids?


HA! I'll keep that in mind for future reference. Thumbs Up



The Lone Plower;1371177 said:


> then again, I'd get the hell out of the way even if the strobes weren't on.
> .


The problem is with the plow up and going down the road, they aren't very visible.

....


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

snocrete;1371630 said:


> :laughing: Those giant beacons, some truck nutz, and a cb w/ 20ft tall whip antennas....I love it. DEFINITELY post some pics of that!...You'll be 1 bad mother trucker Nick! :laughing:


We wanna see that on saturday!!! That would make my hour and a half drive that much more lmao


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

White Gardens;1371611 said:


> Man, you make a good argument.
> 
> Ultimately I hate anything hanging off my truck. Those lights you posted just don't do it for me. I'm just all about clean lines and the 360* beacons make me cringe.
> 
> ...


Just lookin out for ya, that's all. I'm a big fan of visibility, regardless of "looks". Safety is always my #1 priority. Besides, the beacons aren't _that_ bad. Even a magnet mount on the roof would provide better side-vision than those LEDs do.

Jus' Sayin'...:salute:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

these are what we have on the front & back sides of bulkhead (similar placement to what you have)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ECCO-3810A-...CI%2BUA%2BFICS&otn=21&pmod=280777999050&ps=54

& these are very similar to what we have mounted on the sides of the bulkhead (couldnt find exact ones...and I think I paid 50/ea for mine?.?.?)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ecco-3710-A...CI%2BUA%2BFICS&otn=21&pmod=280777999050&ps=54


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a set of 6 of these guys that I have mounted on the toolbox and light tower last season. I really liked them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-NEW-AMBER...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item415d649100


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

JohnnyU;1371992 said:


> Just lookin out for ya, that's all. I'm a big fan of visibility, regardless of "looks". Safety is always my #1 priority. Besides, the beacons aren't _that_ bad. Even a magnet mount on the roof would provide better side-vision than those LEDs do.
> 
> Jus' Sayin'...:salute:


I hear ya screamin Johny, and I appreciate the thoughts and concerns but I should be OK.

I am thinking about a couple of smaller side LED's just for that reason.

...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

*Little Annoying*

I went to check my accounts for a possible salt run early Friday morning, and I really couldn't believe the flashback I was getting off the hood of the truck. Almost felt like I was going to have a seizure.

It might not be that noticeable when plowing snow though.

I might have to change the pattern up or do like you did Mike in your pics that you posted in the other thread and make some blinders for the forward facing Strobes, and also do small side strobes and blinders.

....


----------

